# Fines have been established!



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

but not how they will be reinforced!

http://blog.sls-construction.com/2010/rrp-penalty-guidelines


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

So what now? We spend the time and money to be compliant and now they may not even enforce it? (That would actually be great)


----------



## MaizeandBluePainter (May 7, 2008)

*size of penalties*

Now it's less risky to sell crack than to paint a wall. You don't have to buy all the new equipment; there's no paperwork; and if you screw up you get a lighter sentence.

Too bad for those of us who chose the wrong profession.
:blink:


----------

